

The most expensive lesson I learned was to start a startup in Europe - anonauthor
http://pando.com/2014/04/16/startups-anonymous-the-most-expensive-lesson-i-learned-was-to-start-a-startup-in-europe/

======
drpgq
It's strange that Europe is progressive in some ways, but really takes
personal bankruptcy seriously.

------
junto
Sounds like Germany.

